# Snow Jam - Beginner Event!



## LLENERGY (Jan 6, 2011)

Check out this 2nd Annual event brought to you by Liquid Lightning Energy Drink! Here is the Event info!

Snow Jam 2011

Snow Jam 2011

"Once again, Liquid Lightning is throwing the hottest event of the season! Trek to Snow Jam 2011 at Camelback Mountain Resort for a heated day of skiing, snowboarding & snowtubing; and stay toasty in the Liquid Lightning XBOX Lounge with LL DJs spinning live all day.

When the snow settles and night falls, Liquid Lightning will be throwing down at their annual exclusive night event complete with VIP Cabanas, exclusive concert and events, ice luge and much more.

Be sure to look out for the LL Film Crew on the mountain throughout the day catching highlights and spills! 

Valued at over $200, NOW ONLY $75! Book Online!

To book your group today, go to:

Snow Jam 2011

Package Inclusions:

-FREE LIFT PASSES 
-EXCLUSIVE CONCERT & ENTERTAINMENT
-FREE RENTAL GEAR 
-FREE ACCESS TO LIQUID LIGHTNING XBOX LOUNGE 
-FREE ENTRANCE TO ALL LL CONCERTS & EVENTS
-FREE NIGHT SKIING
-FREE ACCESS TO CBK TERRAIN PARK 
-ONSITE STAFF ASSISTANCE 

To book your group today, go to:

www.llenergy.com/snowjam2011"


----------

